# Hi



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello. I have 2 kitties. A 10 year old DSH Orange Tabby named Bradley and a 16 week old Maine **** who is a brown and white classic tabby named Hunter. We are looking forward to chatting on the cat forums.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Jenny and kitties! I have a red & white classic tabby Maine **** who turned 8 months yesterday...I'll look forward to some pics of Hunter. Bradley too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

WELCOME!

Can't wait to see some pictures! 

:2kitties


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Beware of Marie...she likes to steal kittens...especially Maine **** kittens


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Trying to figure out if *phx *means Phoenix - 'cuz that would be so much closer to travel for Hunter than stealing Holly from New Hampshire. :idea 

:lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties  . How about me?  I like MCs too  , their my fav breed :wink: , I might want to steal him too? :lol: Just kidding :wink: .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jenny! It's nice to have you with us.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! just saw the kittys beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome to the forum , enjoy.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, Jenny!!


----------

